# Internet trop lent



## rachellka (28 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous!

Je me présente: propriétaire d'un mac complètement ignare sur la technologie que possède mon ordinateur!!!! :mouais:
J'aurais donc besoin de petits conseils par rapport à mon internet.
Je partage ma connexion avec mon colocataire; nous avons une connexion haut-débit cependant ma connexion est vraiment lente (ça me rappelle un peu quand j'allais sur internet et qu'on était encore au 20ème siècle) alors que celle de mon coloc (qui a un PC) est extrêmement rapide (s'en est même indécent!).
Je me demande donc d'où peut venir le problème: de mes paramètres de connexion (on se rappellera que je n'y connais absolument rien et que je ne touche jamais au paramètres, tout se fait automatiquement)? de mon airport qui se fait trop vieux? ou est-ce que ça a un rapport avec la mémoire vive qui est un peu petite (mais j'utilise rarement internet en même temps que d'autres programmes)? 

( mon mac:

  iBook G4 
  version 10.4.11
  Tiger
  Power PC, 512 Mo
  Airport Extreme

Pensez-vous pouvoir m'aider? 

Merci d'avance!!!!!


----------



## jerG (28 Avril 2009)

Me revoilà, bon là je m'y connait pas trop en ce qui concerne l'airport. 
Moi je suis plutôt "vieille école" je ne fais pas confiance au sans fil. Comment partagez-vous la connexion? Ton colloc' est connecté en sans fil ou en filaire directement à la box? Vous avez un routeur? (qui permet de partager équitablement la connexion internet)


----------



## rachellka (28 Avril 2009)

JerG, toujours au rdv, merci! (quelle rapidité d'action!!)

On accède tous les deux à internet via wifi. 
Je ne sais pas ce qu'est un routeur (comment savoir si j'en ai un?).

J'ai fait sur internet un test pour connaître ma bande passante. 
  la première fois j'obtiens:  148.829 Ko/sec
  la deuxième fois (10 secondes après je refais le test) : 1458.606 Ko/sec

Je n'y connais vraiment rien, toutefois je ne comprends pas comment ma bande passante peut changer en aussi peu de temps, passer d'un extrême à l'autre....
* 
*


----------



## jerG (28 Avril 2009)

La bande passante peut varier ("trafic" sur le réseau, partage de connexion, fournisseur d'accès...). A l'heure actuelle ma bande passante est de 2318,2 kbits/s soit 284,1 ko/s (attention au unités). Si je refais le test plus tard les données seront peut-être différente, plus rapide.

J'ai un ami qui avait pas mal de problèmes de connexion internet (débits très variables) sans fil d'abord sur PC et qui ont perduré malgré un passage sur Mac... il se sont résolu le jour ou il a décider de se connecter avec un fil (câble ethernet <-> maintenant c'est contraignant surtout pour une connexion partagée). Pour tester éventuellement essaye de te connecter une fois avec fil pour voir si ça rame toujours autant.
Il est probable qu'il s'agissent d'un réglage de l'airport et/ou de la box. Tu peux aussi comparer la bande passante de ton colocataire... 

Pour info je viens de retester ma bande passante : je suis tombé en 5 minute de 284,1ko/s à 111,4 ko/s...:mouais:

Pour ce qui est de ta configuration matériel, c'est sûr que 512 Mo de RAM ça peu paraître léger (un minimum sous Tiger) mais pour te connecter à internet ça devrait suffir...

bon courage à toi!


----------



## rachellka (28 Avril 2009)

une fois encore, merci pour ton aide.
Malheureusement tout ca n'aura servi a rien au final. Il vient de m'arriver une chose terrible. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, alors que tout allait si bien et que je m'etais decidee a reparer les petites erreurs de mon disque voila que mon ordinateur me lache.
C'est a n'y rien comprendre. Il ne s'allume plus, tout ce qu'il se passe quand j'essaie de l'allumer c qu'il fait un petit bruit comme s'il allait se mettre en marche, pendant une seconde, et puis a nouveau le silence....
C'est vraiment un comble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thierry28722 (5 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème avec Airport extreme 802.n
Powerbook G4 1,5 RAM  10.5.8 Leopard
Connection en France ( orange) sur live box avec un débit de 1029 KBPS : les pages s'ouvrent en moins de deux secondes avec Safari.
Connection en Belgique ( telenet) sur Airport Extrême avec un débit de 12000 Kbps soit dix fois plus, les pages prennent plus de 30 secondes pour s'afficher!
Tout cela avec le même ordinateur.

J'ai déjà:
1/ redémarré Airport sur factory settings : no change
2/ supprimé  Wan acces; no change
3/ changé de canal : là , l'ordi ne reconnait plus la Station Airport.

où est le lézard?


----------



## thierry28722 (20 Octobre 2009)

Trouvé la solution: *Airport à nouveau hyper rapide* sur powerbook G4 10.5.8!
1/ connecter le mac sur la borne airport avec le cable ethernet, airport étant toujours activé.
2/ ouvrir "préférences réseau"sous l'onglet airport ou dans pref système.
3/ cliquer sur ethernet intégré et noter les données du serveur DNS
4/ cliquer ensuite sur Airport ( connecté), ensuite sur l'onglet "avancé"
5/Une fenêtre réseau apparaît:Cliquer sur DNS et supprimer tout ce qui est différent de ce qui a été noté en 3/
6/Cliquer OK

après débranchement du câble, la connection Airport wireless fonctionne à nouveau plein pot!

Thierry


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Octobre 2009)

rachellka a dit:


> une fois encore, merci pour ton aide.
> Malheureusement tout ca n'aura servi a rien au final. Il vient de m'arriver une chose terrible. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, alors que tout allait si bien et que je m'etais decidee a reparer les petites erreurs de mon disque voila que mon ordinateur me lache.
> C'est a n'y rien comprendre. Il ne s'allume plus, tout ce qu'il se passe quand j'essaie de l'allumer c qu'il fait un petit bruit comme s'il allait se mettre en marche, pendant une seconde, et puis a nouveau le silence....
> C'est vraiment un comble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tu as un composant de mort apparemment, RAM ou autre. Essaie avec une autre barrette de RAM si tu peux.

Sinon j'ai aussi eu quelques lenteur concernant mon WiFi et je suis passé par le cable Ethernet pour y remédier mais je ne crois pas au saint esprit, pour moi la défaillance vient soit du routeur soit de la carte Airport mais en aucun cas de la configuration.


----------

